# Can anyone recommend a translator in Mexico City?



## gwin (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello:

We have US citizen friend in Mexico City that may need a translator to interface with his attorney, immigration, etc., in order to settle a legal matter. Some travel to and from various locations within the city might be necessary as well to accomplish this. Can anyone recommend someone who is very fluent in both English and Spanish and might be able to do this? Some Some familiarity with the legal system and terminology would also be helpful. Thank you.

gwin


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

You might want to note that your friend needs what people in the language profession call an _interpreter_. Hope this helps. If you ask for a translator, the translator will be expecting to receive a document for written translation. A bit of confusion will follow until it gets sorted out. (It happens all the time, though.)

You might want to check the translation job marketplace Proz.com. You can specify the service (interpretation), the field of expertise (legal), and the location (Mexico City), and see who's available.


----------



## lizzers (Sep 21, 2008)

gwin said:


> Hello:
> 
> We have US citizen friend in Mexico City that may need a translator to interface with his attorney, immigration, etc., in order to settle a legal matter. Some travel to and from various locations within the city might be necessary as well to accomplish this. Can anyone recommend someone who is very fluent in both English and Spanish and might be able to do this? Some Some familiarity with the legal system and terminology would also be helpful. Thank you.
> 
> gwin


Hi Gwin, 
I'm fluent in both English and Spanish and have years of experience translating and interpreting. Send me a private message and tell me more about what you need and hopefully I can help!


----------



## Grecia (May 6, 2010)

*Interpreter services*

Hi, I’m an international relations student, a mexican living in Mexico City, I have experience in English – Spanish translations and I am fluent in both languages.


----------



## soycandywoman (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello I am an interpreter & translator and I also studied law, so I am familiar with the terminology, let me know if I can help. You can check my contact information if so.

Best Regards


----------

